# Best Home hair color brand?



## mzKEL_RENEE (Apr 23, 2008)

I was wondering what you guys think the best home hair color brand is.
I wanna color my hair, but I'm not sure what brand I wanna go with. I've used several before but don't remember which one it was that I liked. What do you think?


----------



## Abbytabby (May 4, 2008)

I've tried several (Feria, Nice & Easy, Herbal Essences, 100% Color, etc) but my fave is the last one I used Garnier Nutrisse. It gave me the color on the box (Dark Chocolate) and left my hair soft and shiny. I have to say I LOVED the vibrancy I got from Herbal Essences but it was so, so drying. That was it I used when I would go for reds though because they had some awesome ones (I think they've reformulated since then and I know they dc'd the one I used)


----------



## user79 (May 4, 2008)

I've had pretty good results with the L'Oreal semi-perm ones, I think they are called Casting.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 4, 2008)

I really liked Garnier Nutrisse and used the same color Abbytabby did, and it turned out great!

I also liked Garnier 100% color
and Clairol Radiance, which is available at Sally Beauty. I liked the Radiance because you could mix the color with their clear gloss to dilute it a bit and add shine, but it's more work since you're doing all the mixing yourself.
hth!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 4, 2008)

For me ( a WOC) I'd have to say Clairol's Textures and Tones. I haven't used it in a while, but I'm overdue for a touchup  and that's what I'm using.


WORST? L'Oreal Feria ( made me itch weeks afterwards, and the color wasn't vibrant very long) and Dark&Lovely ( same exact response).


----------



## mistella (May 7, 2008)

SATIN.. ammonia-free and leaves your hair healthy. it has a lot of pigment so the color will come out rich & nice


----------

